# IGF1-LR3 Injection locations



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

I start my run with IGF1 tomorrow at 50mcg 5 days a week PWO for 4 weeks.

Can someone suggest the best way to do the injections given my training split is as follows:

Day1- Back

Day2- Chest

Day 3- Legs

Day 4- Shoulders

Day 5- Bi's/Tri's

On bi's/tri's day I don't know which muscle would be best to inject, ideally I'd like to do both. Would it be worth sacrificing jabbing lats on back day and jab biceps instead given that they will be somewhat worked from rows etc? That would allow me go then jab tri's on arms day?

Any input would be much appreciated, cheers.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well you are going to get a post telling you that it is systematic and not site sencitive, but i did what you are doing or going to do only I did it before training and yes I did biceps on back day, great pumps!


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply freddee, glad to hear that. I think my only concern with my method is that I don't want my lats to 'miss out'. But I guess the same could be said for traps, which get trained with shoulders.


----------



## ReRaise (Nov 19, 2010)

Also, when injecting quads after training legs day, should I hit the same spot as when injecting oil, ie lateral side?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I always injected in the outer quad myself,lets face it its the sweep we're after, it will be a while before the benefits will be seen....


----------

